# no sound from minidsp



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Greeting to who ever has decided to reply to this thread and thank you in advance 

I have been trying to run rew v5 through my minidsp with bypasses on and off with no sound . I can bypass the minidsp by running the cables straight from my laptop to my subwoofer amplifier. So my problem lye's somewhere in the minidsp ? 

thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Either that or a bad cable. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## DevonD (Apr 27, 2009)

Do you have the balanced or unbalanced version? The unbalanced version will run fine off of USB power from your laptop but the balanced version requires a 12v power supply to pass any signal through.


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello , I believe we spoke on the minidsp forum . I have the balanced minidsp with a 12 volt power supply now . I started out with a 6 volt and read that a 12 volt power supply was required . Unfortunately , this did not fix my problem as you already know . To hook up the minidsp requires me to have to take apart and disconnect most of my home theater and takes some time to put things back together each time I try get the minidsp working . I have tried different cables combinations without any success as well . My next step , as you recommend will be to reset it . Sorry to be slow on getting back to you . 

Thanks for touching base with me . 

Any other suggestions I could try the next time I take it part ? I would love to get all this ip and working


----------



## DevonD (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes, a reset from within the DSP program would be the first thing I would try. The only other thing I can really think of would be to open the box up and check the jumpers inside that are used to set the minidsp's input sensitivity. There are a few different ways they can go on and if they were wrong I imagine that would cause some problems. Look in the owners manual or setup guide for the correct way they should be set up.

Also, while you have the mini dsp out and plugged in to reset it. Keep it plugged in to your laptop and send a signal to it. Go to the screen that shows the input gain and see if either of the inputs is showing anything. If they are showing a signal then go to the output gain screen and see if it is showing anything. After a full reset back to factory defaults none of the channels should be muted but check them anyway. Good luck and report back what you find out!


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

proverbs said:


> To hook up the minidsp requires me to have to take apart and disconnect most of my home theater and takes some time to put things back together each time I try get the minidsp working.


It may be easier to just test the MiniDSP by itself until you get the problem sorted out. Just use a cable from the output of the soundcard/audio-interface to the MiniDSP and then back into the input of the soundcard/audio-interface. That way you can test the MiniDSP without putting it into your system. It may save some work.

I don't know the MiniDSP beyond the fact it needs the separate software loaded and set properly so I can't help with your main problem.

I hope you are using REW v5.01 latest Beta and not v5.0. v5.0 might work for this but it is pretty outdated.

First bypass the MiniDSP and get a loopback measurement of just the soundcard working. Then insert the MiniDSP into the loopback and sort out the problem.

Just a thought.


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello, I hooked the minidsp back up today . I checked the jumpers that were set to 2vms and reset the minidsp . Minidsp and rew are synced with plugin 2.1 way crossover adv . 

I tried setting bypass all the bypasses on and off but no sound through subwoofer . I do hear a click noise from the subwoofer when I click on mute or other settings on the minidsp . 

As I mentioned before , I can run calibration and sound sweeps if I don't have the minidsp connected between my receiver TXSR608 and subwoofer amplifier crown XLS2000 . 

Any ideas or suggestions welcome


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

proverbs said:


> As I mentioned before , I can run calibration and sound sweeps if I don't have the minidsp connected between my receiver TXSR608 and subwoofer amplifier crown XLS2000 .


Well, that pretty much says it all. If you're confident that you have the miniDSP hooked up and set up right, then it has a problem.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: no sound from minidsp /fixed /beware of xlr to phoenix adapters*

Thanks for the reply . You were right about the it could being a cable

I read the balanced user manual again and found my problem. I went back to my cables and my prefab xlrs to phoenix adapters , I thought that having pre-made xlrs to phoenix adapters meant plug and play. But that wasn't correct. I looked up the schematic and found that that the positive,negative and neutral were not laid out right for the Minidsp . So I reconfigured the wires going from the xlr to the phoenix adapter and added a jumper to each cable and bing bang I got sound. 

Now I have to figure out how to fine tune my subwoofer.


----------

